
Platform of the future - necrodome
http://neugierig.org/software/blog/2011/09/platform-of-the-future.html
======
aespinoza
It is definitely an interesting article I disagree with a couple of bullets,
but it is mainly because of "the programmer circle I hang out in".

I am also worried, just like the author, about the future of the development
platform. I am all "pro-cloud" now, but most of my day is spent working in my
desktop. So my full experience is really based around my current desktop
platform.

I am very disappointed on what Apple is building and the direction they are
going. Linux seems to keep following somebody. They stopped following Windows
and now they are following Apple (Specially Gnome). (This is exactly why Linux
never gets a leading role.) Windows is the best platform right now for me, but
that is really not a lasting option since it seems Microsoft also decided to
go the Apple way.

I actually love Touch interfaces and tablets, but the problem I have with the
direction everybody is taking, is not about touch interfaces is about limiting
the user's options, is about killing the power user. It seems now that in Lion
to do simple tasks, you are required to swim among a sea of hidden menus. The
same goes for Gnome3, which is really a big disappointment.

It seems the industry is focused on forgetting about the power user. I guess
we are definitely becoming extinct.

